# NGD '90 Norman B20 cutaway.



## Guest (Apr 21, 2017)

A big thanks to @Guncho for posting this kijiji alert yesterday. 

The seller remembers buying it used in 1990.
I emailed Norman guitars requesting info on it.

There is a very slight belly bulge on it.
I brought the action down a bit by filling a touch off the bottom of the saddle.
Plays better now until I have a chance to get some fresh strings and a new nut.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

I received a response from Godin.
1990 solid spruce top, laminated wild cherry back and sides, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard and bridge.

While researching it, I came upon a cool discription of it;
Normans are a part of the Godin line of acoustics ... which sort of resembles a guitar version of the old General Motors.
You can buy a Buick (Seagull), or an Oldsmobile (Simon & Patrick) or a Pontiac (Norman) or a Chevy (Art & Lutherie).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I received a response from Godin.
> 1990 solid spruce top, laminated wild cherry back and sides, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard and bridge.
> 
> While researching it, I came upon a cool discription of it;
> ...


Very good analogy! Now I have a question; what was the best, the Buick or Oldsmobile?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Very good analogy! Now I have a question; what was the best, the Buick or Oldsmobile?


So far, I've only played a chevy and own a pontiac.
Haven't really given the pontiac a good run yet.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've had a few Godin acoustics over the years, and they've all been solid.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Would love to hear a sound/video clip if you have some way to make one!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The hard shell case that you bought with it was a 2017 GM model for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Dave.
I didn't even inquire about the case.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

Guncho said:


> Would love to hear a sound/video clip if you have some way to make one!


Actually, I don't.
I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I use my phone and upload to youtube.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2017)

Haven't thought of that.
Tnx for the idea.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Very good analogy! Now I have a question; what was the best, the Buick or Oldsmobile?


I think, as a rule the Buick was a little more decked out than the Oldsmobile, which was a little more decked then the Pontiac.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> I think, as a rule the Buick was a little more decked out than the Oldsmobile, which was a little more decked then the Pontiac.


I have had all three and I think you are right. However, I had and early 90's Pontiac Bonneville SSE and I liked that the best over the Olds and Buicks I had but it was a sporty model so it was a bit different even though the engine and transmission were similar.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a 2001 Buick and a 2007 Chevy. Both have Cedar hoods. With the wider rims (neck) on the Buick, I find finger style more appropriate. With the more streamlined Chevy and the extra electronic components, smaller rims, and just the overall feel, it's much better suited for faster picking style/Blues/flat picking...pick your poison. Easier to steer at higher speeds and takes the turns (bends) beautifully.


There's my lame analogy. Haha.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I was looking at this one, but if it's only a Chevy..........price is too high

Art & Lutherie Wild Cherry w/Hardshell Case | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> I was looking at this one, but if it's only a Chevy..........price is too high
> 
> Art & Lutherie Wild Cherry w/Hardshell Case | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


He also has an Oldsmobile for $275.
Simon & Patrick Woodland Cedar Acoustic Guitar w/Hardshell Case | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> He also has an Oldsmobile for $275.
> Simon & Patrick Woodland Cedar Acoustic Guitar w/Hardshell Case | guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


That's a nice looking Olds! I may be forced to give him a call. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

Another Olds' popped up north of Guelph for $200
Guitar | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Another Olds' popped up north of Guelph for $200
> Guitar | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


@laristotle ... Are you considering it?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

greco said:


> @laristotle ... Are you considering it?


No I'm not.
She's all yours Dave.
If Mrs Greco will let you. 

Besides, I wouldn't tell anyone about it until after I've acquired it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> No I'm not.
> She's all yours Dave.
> If Mrs Greco will let you.
> 
> Besides, I wouldn't tell anyone about it until after I've acquired it.


Mrs Greco is laughing at me buying these guitars as she thinks (very wisely) that some will go to Elmira next year.
However, I'm trying to put a hold on my buying for now.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

Guncho said:


> Would love to hear a sound/video clip if you have some way to make one!





Guncho said:


> I use my phone and upload to youtube.


Put on fresh strings, Dean Markley Vintage Bronze 11-52.
I usually go for Martin Phosphor Bronze.
Excuse my sloppy playing. Bonus points if you guess what I'm attempting to play. lol.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't hear a big difference but could be the phone mic.

Bright guitar!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

I do believe it's the mic.
It does sound boomier while I'm playing.
I don't know what strings were on it before.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

At first I thought it was Copperhead Road played backwards complete with subliminal messages about devil worship and then I realized it was actually Mother Goose from Aqualung played backwards complete with subliminal messages about devil worship ...lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Coppherhead Road? 

About 15 years ago I was selling a S&P Pro Rosewood and a guy called me wanting to trade an 80's Oldsmobile for it. I said no. He then offered guns. 

I still declined.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Coppherhead Road?


Wardo got it. 
I know it's a little sloppy, but, I didn't realize that it sounds backwards. lol.
Must be the devil in me.


----------

